# New tailstock for my chinese lathe



## Norppu (Mar 1, 2020)

The tailstock of my chinese lathe is substandard. It has a radial play of about half a millimeter (4 thou) , can only extend about 5 centimeters (2 inches) and does not lock properly.
I just got fed up with it and decided to make a new one.


----------



## Norppu (Mar 3, 2020)

In the first post I said "half a millimeter (4 thou)". This is wrong. It should be 20 thou.
I have now leveled the base plate and started working with the locking mechanism.


----------



## cathead (Mar 3, 2020)

It's progressing nicely I see.   Also good job on making the videos with music fitted in so nicely!


----------

